# I am being Hormonal or Do all girls cry as much as I do?



## PiinkLady (May 9, 2008)

So I've been super hormonal for the past week...well its always around when im getting my period




And always around this time me and my boyfriend get into stupid ridiculous petty fights...I like get mad at dumb things...and I snap at him...and I really don't mean to...its affecting our relationship...Overall we have a great relationship...He's such a sweetheart and he's my bestfriend and I love him so much!



but its always around this same time we get into it... its the hormones! and the most annoying thing of all....I'm always freakin' crying!!!!!! I just start crying because I feel sooooo sensitive... Am I being a baby? Or is it just a plain female thing to just cry?!?!


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 9, 2008)

It's okay to cry but try not taking it out on him. If you feel it coming on and you know that you normally wouldn't react that way just tell him you need a few minutes to calm down or something.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 9, 2008)

I get super hormanal. But honestly I try to stop breath and remember that what he is doing mey be annoying, but it is not that big of a deal. I also try to actually explain to my husband that I just need to be cranky and cry a little and he is great at understanding that. Obviously I still snap once in a while, but it has gotten a lot better.


----------



## _becca_ (May 9, 2008)

I am exactly the same and annoys me when i cry so much! All you can really do is explain to him that its your hormones and not to take it personally.


----------



## pinksugar (May 9, 2008)

I agree, warn him when that time is coming up and explain that it's just hormones.

If it's getting to the point where it affects your relationship I would think about asking your doctor or the pharmacy for some type of PMT or PMS medication (over the counter or whatever)

maybe try evening primrose oil or one of those type of supplements and see how you go. It sucks that it affects your relationship, I've had it affect mine in the past, it totally sucks


----------



## daer0n (May 9, 2008)

I think its a normal thing, i do get mega hormonal as well, i just got my period today, and two days ago i snapped and had a huge fight with my husband, all the fights i have are usually because i am pmsing, and i cry for nothing, get frustrated over ridiculous and stupid things, but that is hormones for you lol

they are EVIL!


----------



## speedy (May 9, 2008)

My fiance knows when my period is due, cause I get upset over minor things, so if I'm being irrational he'll just ask me if my period is due, then cuddle me whenever I get upset, cause he understands I'm fragile around that time of the month. I don't get snappy, I just cry easily, over things that normally wouldn't bother me.


----------



## x33cupcake (May 9, 2008)

i go through the same thing as you're describing. it's totally hormonal. i still cant stop myself sometimes from picking stupid fights with my boyfriend. ergh.


----------



## pinksugar (May 9, 2008)

awww, speedy, your fiance sounds adorable! it's sweet that he knows!


----------



## Bec688 (May 9, 2008)

I think what you're going through is normal, I get all emotional too, and snap at the smallest things, you're not the only one!


----------



## Adrienne (May 9, 2008)

I'm the same way: my period starts coming on (or at least the hormones bc i don't get a period) and for a solid week and as *****y as they come and snap at everything. It doesnt even feel like me when I do that bc thats not like me at all.

I have recently been telling my husband to just leave me alone during that time and to please control his dumb remarks that usually I can brush off (you know those stupid petty remarks they make when they're tired or cranky). This really helps so he knows what I'm going through


----------



## Dragonfly (May 9, 2008)

For me, I have always been more emotional a good week before my period.

I have found that tracking my moods for a few months can really predict when I will be safe to be around lol.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 10, 2008)

You are not alone!!! I have been really crazy lately, (im almost due for that time of the month) and there has been alot of fighting, and i have cried over the dumbest things, and the worst of it is, it makes me look crazy. Anyways, Yeah, I would warn him if he hasn't kept track yet. And just try not to be so sensitive. I know its hard cause I am the most sensitive cry baby who takes things soooo personally. But hang in there, instead of "reacting" towards something he did, try to breathe for a sec and think of a logical way to react. It helps.


----------



## PiinkLady (May 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's okay to cry but try not taking it out on him. If you feel it coming on and you know that you normally wouldn't react that way just tell him you need a few minutes to calm down or something. I know...Thank you...Sometimes I do need a few minutes to chill out





Originally Posted by *kdmakeuparts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I get super hormanal. But honestly I try to stop breath and remember that what he is doing mey be annoying, but it is not that big of a deal. I also try to actually explain to my husband that I just need to be cranky and cry a little and he is great at understanding that. Obviously I still snap once in a while, but it has gotten a lot better. LOL...Its nice to know im not the only girl that goes through this...Im not perfect...and I try to explain to him how hard it is to deal with...For some women its harder than others...He's trying to understand so thats a start...lol

Originally Posted by *_becca_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am exactly the same and annoys me when i cry so much! All you can really do is explain to him that its your hormones and not to take it personally. LOL...OMG! I get so annoyed and Im like "Why am I crying?" LOL...It's so dumb...He's trying to understand a little bit better...lol...Poor guy!





Originally Posted by *speedy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My fiance knows when my period is due, cause I get upset over minor things, so if I'm being irrational he'll just ask me if my period is due, then cuddle me whenever I get upset, cause he understands I'm fragile around that time of the month. I don't get snappy, I just cry easily, over things that normally wouldn't bother me. My Boyfriend can totally tell when its due...and my response is "It has nothing to do it!!!" when it really does lol We've been together for a 1 &amp; 5 months...Sooo I know eventually he'll get the hang of dealing with me when I have my period...lol

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree, warn him when that time is coming up and explain that it's just hormones.
If it's getting to the point where it affects your relationship I would think about asking your doctor or the pharmacy for some type of PMT or PMS medication (over the counter or whatever)

maybe try evening primrose oil or one of those type of supplements and see how you go. It sucks that it affects your relationship, I've had it affect mine in the past, it totally sucks

LOL...He's trying to understand...but sometimes I wish men can go thorough it just once but its impossible...lol...But i went to my doctor and I just started taking YAZ Birth control but its only been a couple of months that I've been on it and thats suppose to help with symptoms of PMS...So hopefully lets see what happens in a couple more months cause it takes awhile for it to really take affect...lol but im going to try your suggestion with the evening primrose oil Thanks for that!


----------



## speedy (May 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif awww, speedy, your fiance sounds adorable! it's sweet that he knows! Yeah, I'm lucky he's so understanding.


----------



## laurreenn (May 11, 2008)

I don't fluctuate depending on my period (that might be because i have a ridiculously light period? i don't know if hormones and my period are directly connected in that sense) but i've never really suffered from pms or any of the bad things associated with periods in general. but i am more sensitive than my boyfriend and i do cry more which is annoying to me.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 14, 2008)

Oh trust me I've been in your situation plenty of times. I would cry all the time over stupid things and my boyfriend would get so annoyed but you know theres nothing that I could do to control it once I started crying. It sucks but hopefully you'll get over it. I have but theres been a couple times when I felt like cryin but didn't cuz I didn't want to start a fight or anything.


----------



## Sonia_K (May 14, 2008)

I know exactaly what your talking about, I'm the same way. A couple of days before my period starts I have crazy hormones. I cry and fight over the stupidest things. I'm just not myself. I say things I don't mean. I'm not fun to be around and I absolutely hate the person I turn into.

I would like to know if any of you girls have taken over-the-counter medicine for this and if it worked.


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (May 14, 2008)

i think every woman can relate to this LOL. damn hormones are eevvill. i actually broke UP with my boyfriend when i was PMSing (it's okay though i had wanted to for a while, but i guess the hormones just pushed me to do it.).

right now i'm on birth control, and when i first started taking them a couple of months ago, it was like my worst PMSing all the time. but now i'm used to them and everything's leveled out =) i just warn my friends that i could be seriously hormonal and not to take anything i say/do/break personally.


----------



## ticki (May 15, 2008)

my gf totally gets that way too. she takes it out on me, but i don't really care. i think we've gotten into a couple fights because of it. not that it really matters. pms fights don't really count.


----------

